# Wiedergutmachung



## msalmog

Dieser Ausdruck wird heutzutage als terminus technicus fuer die Entschaedigung der Opfer des NS Regimes benutzt. War das eine vollstaendige Innovation nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg , oder gab es auch fruehere Erscheinungen dieses Wortes? Was sollte es eigentlich damals bedeuten?

Almog


----------



## WERWOLF

Wiedergutmachung schließt die Entschuldigung und Entschädigung ein. Es handelt sich um einen politischen Versuch wieder alles gut zu machen. Ein Teil davon ist auch die Gedenkstätte der ermordeten Juden Europas in Berlin


----------



## ErOtto

Wiedergutmachung, von

*1.* *wie|der|gut|ma|chen *<sw. V.; hat>: etw., was jmd. versäumt, verschuldet hat, bes. einen Schaden, den ... (DUDEN)

Denke nicht, dass das "eine vollstaendige Innovation nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg" ist...  

Aber begründen kann ich es nicht  

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## msalmog

Die Frage ist eben, wo kann man diesen Ausdruck aus der Vergangenheit hervorzaubern. Ich versuche mich schon seit laengerer Zeit zu vergewissern, dass dieses Wort auch vor der Nazizeit im Gebrauch war,  leider aber vergebens.

Almog


----------



## WERWOLF

In meinem Wörtebuch vom Prof. Dr. Siebenschein aus dem Jahre 1944 kommt dieses Wort vor, im DUDEN von 1929 ebenso.
http://wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de/


----------



## Jana337

msalmog said:
			
		

> Die Frage ist eben, wo kann man diesen Ausdruck aus der Vergangenheit hervorzaubern. Ich versuche mich schon seit laengerer Zeit zu vergewissern, dass dieses Wort auch vor der Nazizeit im Gebrauch war,  leider aber vergebens.
> 
> Almog


Ich glaube, es ist ein allgemeines Wort, dass später zu politischen Zwecken gebraucht wurde. Hat jemand einen in der Vorkriegszeit erschienenen Duden?

Hier ist ein Link.


> * Die Lettres du cabinet König Friedrich II. von Preußen*
> 
> Verzeichnis von 488 Dokumenten des ausgeklärten Absolutisten von 1740 bis 1754, A-L
> 
> (...) Rothkirch, Justizrat v. (erwähnt 1746 betreffend Entjungferung seiner Tochter und Wiedergutmachung)


Das beweist natürlich nichts - der Wortschatz auf der Seite wirkt modern.

Jana


----------



## msalmog

Danke Euch vielmals! Es stimmt also, dass dieses Wort auch vorher existierte, aber erst nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg des oefteren benutzt wurde. Der Ausdruck "Wiedergutmachung" mag auch theologisch klingen. Habe mal eine Anfrage in diesem Sinne an Theologen gestellt, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Scheint meine Vermutung plausibel zu sein?
Almog


----------



## ErOtto

msalmog said:
			
		

> Danke Euch vielmals! Es stimmt also, dass dieses Wort auch vorher existierte, aber erst nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg des oefteren benutzt wurde. Der Ausdruck "Wiedergutmachung" mag auch theologisch klingen. Habe mal eine Anfrage in diesem Sinne an Theologen gestellt, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Scheint meine Vermutung plausibel zu sein?
> Almog


 
Ja, sogar sehr plausibel.

Vor gar nicht so langer Zeit, hat die Kirche (nach fast 500 Jahren?) "zugegeben", dass die Erde sich um die Sonne dreht.
Gegenüber Kopernikus (oder dessen Nachfahren) war das so etwas wie eine Wiedergutmachung.   

Grüsse
ErOtto


----------



## WERWOLF

Durch das Zugeben der Wahrheit hat die Kirche nichts wieder gutgemacht. Sie hörte nur auf dafür Menschen zu verbrennen. Sie müßte sie noch auferstehen lassen und für das erlittene Leid entschädigen, damit man das als eine Wiedergutmachen bezeichnen könnte.


----------



## ErOtto

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Durch das Zugeben der Wahrheit hat die Kirche nichts wieder gutgemacht. Sie hörte nur auf dafür Menschen zu verbrennen. Sie müßte sie noch auferstehen lassen und für das erlittene Leid entschädigen, damit man das als eine Wiedergutmachen bezeichnen könnte.


 
Ich meinte es als "mögliches" Beispiel für die Benutzung des Wortes... und, wie die smilies betonen sollten, scherzhaft.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir selbstverständlich zu.

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## WERWOLF

Ja, dann habe ich die zwei Lachgesichter mißdeutet. Sie schienen mir fehl am Platze.


----------



## ErOtto

Missverständnisse sind da, um sie aus der Welt zu schaffen.


----------



## Jana337

msalmog said:
			
		

> Danke Euch vielmals! Es stimmt also, dass dieses Wort auch vorher existierte, aber erst nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg des oefteren benutzt wurde. Der Ausdruck "Wiedergutmachung" mag auch theologisch klingen. Habe mal eine Anfrage in diesem Sinne an Theologen gestellt, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Scheint meine Vermutung plausibel zu sein?
> Almog


Ich bin weder Muttersprachlerin noch Theologin, aber ich empfinde es nicht so. Ich würde den Ursprung des Wortes im Bereich des Bürgerrechts suchen. 

Jana


----------



## msalmog

This term has been much in use after WW2 in relation to financial compensation for victims of the NS regime. However, it may indicate more than the above meaning; e.g. rectification, foregiveness, healing and the like. This could be interpreted on different levels, inter alia the spiritual or theological ones. How would you estimate the latter hypothesis?

Thanks in advance for your participation,

Almog


----------



## Kajjo

Für mich ist das Wort "Wiedergutmachung" völlig neutral und es wurde sicherlich auch früher schon verwendet. In der Tat wird es heutzutage noch häufig im Zusammenhang mit den Entschädigungen für die  nationalsozialistischen Greueltaten benutzt, aber ebenso ist das Wort in ganz alltäglichen Situationen gebräuchlich, ebenso in der Rechtswissenschaft. Einen theologischen Zusammenhang sehe ich nicht.

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Wiedergutmachung schließt die Entschuldigung und Entschädigung ein. Es handelt sich um einen politischen Versuch wieder alles gut zu machen. Ein Teil davon ist auch die Gedenkstätte der ermordeten Juden Europas in Berlin


 
Ach Quark, "Wiedergutmachung" ist doch nicht beschränkt auf die Politik oder gar auf die Entschädigungen für die Opfer der NS-Zeit.

"Wiedergutmachung" ist bis heute ein ganz übliches Wort für eine Art "Schadensersatzleistung", das fängt schon bei den Kleinen im Kindergarten an: Wenn Hänschen dem kleinen Peter an den Haaren gezogen hat, dann muß er als Wiedergutmachung für ihn ein schönes Bild malen. 
Lena hat Petra geärgert, als Wiedergutmachung soll sie jetzt einen Entschuldigungsbrief an Petra schreiben.
So - da ist rein gar nichts "nazimäßiges" dahinter, "Wiedergutmachung" wird in diesem Sinne wie eh und je ganz neutral gebraucht. 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Für mich ist das Wort "Wiedergutmachung" völlig neutral und es wurde sicherlich auch früher schon verwendet. In der Tat wird es heutzutage noch häufig im Zusammenhang mit den Entschädigungen für die nationalsozialistischen Greueltaten benutzt, aber ebenso ist das Wort in ganz alltäglichen Situationen gebräuchlich, ebenso in der Rechtswissenschaft. Einen theologischen Zusammenhang sehe ich nicht.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ja, genau - so sehe ich das auch. 
(s. meinen vorigen Beitrag, den ich schrieb, während Du Deinen schriebst... )

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Hallo

Ich bin Theologe...  Der Begriff Wiedergutmachung ist nicht exclusive, aber definitiv ein Ausdruck, der in der Theologie, sowohl protestantisch, wie auch orthodox und katholisch, verwendet wird, bzw. wurde. Er ist nicht unbedingt in "Mode". Er wird prinzipiell vom Lateinischen Wort "reparatio" her übersetzt. 
Die Idee der Wiedergutmachung entspringt dem alten römischen Recht, dem zu folge ein verursachter Schaden ... eben wieder gut gemacht werden soll, so gut es eben geht! Sicherlich kann man für "verbrannte" Menschen nichts mehr gut machen. Man kann lediglich dafür sorgen, daß es heute nicht mehr passiert. Aber mir scheint, daß das Schwert nun eher umgedreht wird und die andere Seite "verbrannt" werden soll. Können wir als Christen etwas dafür, daß vor 500 Jahren unsere Vorfahren grausame Dinge getan haben? Ich fühle mich dafür nicht schuldig, und glaube auch nicht, daß ich da etwas "gut" machen sollte. Ich bin deutscher Abstammung, aber ich fühle mich dewegen nicht für das Holocaust verantwortlich. Eher fühle ich mich beschämt, daß "unsere" deutsche Regierung grausame Diktatoren in Afrika (zumindest bis vor kurzem) unterstüzt... Können wir da etwas "wieder gut machen". Viele meiner Freunde, Mitbrüder und Arbeitskollegen sind inzwischen tot...


----------



## Jana337

Ich bitte alle, weiterhin nur den sprachlichen Aspekt des Wortes zu betrachten. Schließlich sind wir kein Geschichts- oder Politikforum.

Danke fürs Verständnis. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Pedro Arteaga said:
			
		

> Ich bin Theologe... Der Begriff Wiedergutmachung ist nicht exclusive, aber definitiv ein Ausdruck, der in der Theologie [...] verwendet wird, bzw. wurde. [...] prinzipiell vom Lateinischen Wort "reparatio" her übersetzt. Die Idee der Wiedergutmachung entspringt dem alten römischen Recht [...]


Hallo Pedro,
im Versuch einer Gratwanderung mit dem Ziele der Beachtung von Janas Bitte, möchte ich folgendes zu bedenken geben: Sicherlich ist "Wiedergutmachung" ein gebräuchlicher Begriff in der Rechtswissenschaft und Theologie. Die Frage ist doch aber, ob der Begriff in der Theologie mit einem anderen, spezielleren Konzept verbunden ist als im normalen Alltagsgebrauch? Nur falls eindeutig ja, würde ich dieses Wort als "theologischen Begriff" bezeichnen und um eine Definition dieses speziellen Konzeptes bitten.

Die Herleitung aus dem römischen Recht legt doch eher eine sehr allgemeine und somit in diesem Falle (!) auch allgemeinverständliche Definition und Verwendung nahe, oder? 

Gleichzeitig läßt Deine vorige Erläuterung aber auch erahnen, daß dieser Begriff schon sehr alt und bewährt ist, und somit ebenfalls auch theologisch keineswegs in Zusammenhang mit den Nachwehen des Zweiten Weltkriegs zu stellen ist.

Kajjo


----------



## Paskovich

Wiedergutmachung ist ein ganz stinknormales Wort, das wie jedes andere halt benutzt wird. 
Im Zusammenhang mit Poltik oder Theologie werden genauso Wörter wie der, die oder auch das verwendet. 
Einfach weil man sie evtl. braucht, um das, was man sagen will, auszudrücken.

Wenn es halt in irgendeinem Zusammenhang um eine Wiedergutmachung geht, dann sagt man halt ... Wiedergutmachung. 
Ein Wort wie jedes andere.


----------



## Kajjo

Paskovich said:
			
		

> Ein Wort wie jedes andere.



Kurz und richtig. 

Kajjo


----------



## msalmog

Guten Morgen,

Die verschiedene Erklaerungen, samt Beispiele aus dem Kindergarten, sind interessant, und trotz Meinungsverschiedenheiten, auch belehrend; jedenfalls fuer mich. Da es hier sehr leicht ist vom Lexikalen in der ideologischen Traufe hineinzufallen, sind wir mit Recht gebremst worden.
Danke Schoen,

Almog


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Sicherlich ist "Wiedergutmachung" ein gebräuchlicher Begriff in der Rechtswissenschaft und Theologie. Die Frage ist doch aber, ob der Begriff in der Theologie mit einem anderen, spezielleren Konzept verbunden ist als im normalen Alltagsgebrauch? Nur falls eindeutig ja, würde ich dieses Wort als "theologischen Begriff" bezeichnen und um eine Definition dieses speziellen Konzeptes bitten.

Es ist ein Begriff, der in der Theologie verwendet wird, wenn auch nicht exclusiv. Siehe weiter unten den theo - logischen Gebrauch.

Die Herleitung aus dem römischen Recht legt doch eher eine sehr allgemeine und somit in diesem Falle (!) auch allgemeinverständliche Definition und Verwendung nahe, oder? 

Nein  ! Die Herleitung kann ebenso eine sehr spezifische und somit eingeschrängt gebrauchte Definition begründen. In diesem Fall kann sogar beides der Fall sein. Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch bedeutet Wiedergutmachung nicht genau das gleiche wie im spezifisch theologischen Sprachgebrauch.

Gleichzeitig läßt Deine vorige Erläuterung aber auch erahnen, daß dieser Begriff schon sehr alt und bewährt ist, und somit ebenfalls auch theologisch keineswegs in Zusammenhang mit den Nachwehen des Zweiten Weltkriegs zu stellen ist.

Ja, hier stimme ich mit dir überein! Es ist jedoch schon so, daß der Begriff weitgehend vom II Weltkrieg her "weitergeprägt" worden ist. Ein ähnliches Beispiel ist der Gruß: Heil! Würde wohl hoffentlich keiner heute mehr so gebrauchen, da er historisch schwer belastet ist, auch wenn er sehr viel älter ist.
Worte ändern sich...


Kajjo[/quote]

Hallo Kajjo
Die Zurechtweisung von Jana wird gerne angenommen! Um zur Frage zurückzukommen: 
Wiedergutmachung ist ein Ausdruck der von der Theologie benutzt wird und eine moralische Eigenbedeutung hat. Sicherlich wird dieses Wort von vielen anderen ebenfalls in gleicher oder ähnlicher Weise benutzt (analogisch).
Beispiel aus einem aktuell gültigen Text des
Katechismus der Katholischen Kirche

2487 Jede Verfehlung gegen die Gerechtigkeit und die Wahrheit bringt die Verpflichtung zur Wiedergutmachung mit sich, selbst dann, wenn ihrem Urheber Vergebung gewährt worden ist. Falls es unmöglich ist, ein Unrecht öffentlich wiedergutzumachen, muß man es insgeheim tun; wenn der Geschädigte nicht direkt entschädigt werden kann, muß man ihm im Namen der Liebe moralische Genugtuung leisten. Die Pflicht zur Wiedergutmachung betrifft auch die Verfehlungen gegen den guten Ruf eines anderen. Diese moralische und zuweilen auch materielle Wiedergutmachung ist nach der Größe des verursachten Schadens zu bemessen. Sie ist eine Gewissenspflicht.

In gleicher Weise benutzen auch evangelische und orthodoxe Theologen diesen Begriff. Unter anderem spricht man auch von der Wiedergutmachungslehre, die allerdings weniger moralisch als christozentrisch interpretiert wird. Das bedeutet: Der Mensch hat gesündigt und Christus hat diese Sünde durch seinen freiwilligen Tod am Kreuz wiedergutgemacht. Hier stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob dies möglich ist, aber sie steht hier nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Kajjo

Pedro Arteaga said:
			
		

> Ja, hier stimme ich mit dir überein! Es ist jedoch schon so, daß der Begriff weitgehend vom II Weltkrieg her "weitergeprägt" worden ist. Ein ähnliches Beispiel ist der Gruß: Heil! Würde wohl hoffentlich keiner heute mehr so gebrauchen, da er historisch schwer belastet ist, auch wenn er sehr viel älter ist.Worte ändern sich...


Ja, da hast Du recht. Allerdings denke ich, daß der Konsens dieser Diskussion darin besteht, daß das Wort "Wiedergutmachung" ganz normal und unbelastet ist und sowohl für rechtliche, theologische und alltägliche Aspekte verwendet werden kann.



			
				Pedro Arteaga said:
			
		

> 2487 Jede Verfehlung gegen die Gerechtigkeit und die Wahrheit bringt die Verpflichtung zur Wiedergutmachung mit sich, selbst dann, wenn ihrem Urheber Vergebung gewährt worden ist.


Die theologische Dimension mag eine andere sein, aber die Bedeutung des Begriffes harmoniert hier eindeutig mit dem alltäglichen Gebrauch des Wortes Wiedergutmachung.

Kajjo


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

denke ich, daß der Konsens dieser Diskussion darin besteht, daß das Wort "Wiedergutmachung" ganz normal und unbelastet ist und sowohl für rechtliche, theologische und alltägliche Aspekte verwendet werden kann.

Einverstanden! Ich dachte die Ausgangsfrage war eine Andere. 

Hat der Begriff Wiedergutmachung eine theologische Bedeutung?

Dies bedeutet nicht, daß der Begriff NUR eine theologische Bedeutung hat. Wenn jemand auf diese Frage mit Nein antwortet, dann sagt er damit eben, daß der Begriff KEINE theologische Bedeutung hat und das ist als Ausage einfach falsch! Andere Worte werden in der Theologie verwendet, haben aber keine spezifisch theologische Bedeutung (der, die, das.... etc). Andere Begriffe wiederum haben eine REIN theologische Bedeutung. 


Die theologische Dimension mag eine andere sein RICHTIG!  , aber die Bedeutung des Begriffes harmoniert hier eindeutig mit dem alltäglichen Gebrauch des Wortes Wiedergutmachung (Ebenfalls richtig insofern es sich um eine analoge Form des Gebrauches handelt)



Kajjo[/quote]


----------



## Whodunit

Ich kann nur zustimmen, dass ich an dem Wort "Wiedergutmachung" weder etwas "Nazihaftes" noch etwas Politisches im Vordergrund sehe. Es wird hin und wieder so normal gebraucht wie "Entschädigung" - und auch dieses Wort wurde mal als Reparation in die Kriegsschublade gesteckt. Heute verwende ich beide Wörter ganz normal und ohne Hintergedanken.


----------

